# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  عذرا .....لطلاب العلم فقط !!!.

## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

*عذرا .....لطلاب العلم فقط !!!.*

*أخي الفاضل هل أنت طالب علم ؟*

إذا ،،،

أكمل !!!



*1-**طالب العلم والقرآن* 

أخي الفاضل هل أنت من حفظة كتاب الله تعالى ؟

أخي في كم تختم القرآن هل يليق بك كطالب علم تبتغي وجه الله بعلمك وتسعى للتقرب إليه أن تهجر القرآن هجر تلاوة 

هل تختم في كل ثلاث ؟ أم في كل خمس ؟ أم في كل سبع؟ أم في الشهر ثلاث مرات ؟أم مرتين ؟أم مرة في الشهر ؟ وهذا أدني المطلوب ؟

فإن كنت غير ذلك فراجع نفسك وهل أنت تطلب العلم لله ؟؟؟



*2-**طالب العلم والسنة* 

أخي كم مرة ختمت صحيح البخاري ؟ وكم مرة ختمت صحيح مسلم ؟ 

هل ختمت الكتب الستة كاملا قرائة ؟

هل قرءت كتب شروح السنة ؟

أخي ما هي حصيلتك من كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

هل تحفظ من المتون العلمية أكثر من حفظك لكلام الله ورسوله ؟



*3-**طالب العلم ونوافل العبادات* 

أخي هل تحافظ على السنن المؤكدة ؟

وهل تحافظ على السواك ؟

هل تصلى الرواتب في البيت ؟



*4-طالب العم والذكر* 

أخي هل تحافظ على أذكار الصباح والمساء ؟

هل أنت ممن يكثر ذكر الله ؟



هل؟ هل ؟هل ؟هل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



كل هذه تساؤلات طرئت على ذهني وسألتها لنفسي 

كل هذه السؤالات ما هي عند السلف -الذين كانوا صادقين في الطلب-=إلا مجرد عادة (أعني سهولتها فقط) فأعانهم الله على العلم وتحصيله 

بل ومن المعاصرين كذلك ممن هذه صفته من التعبد والتذلل والمراقبة لله والخشية منه 

نظرت في كثير من سير العلماء سلفا وخلفا 

معاصرين وغيرهم 

ولكني وجدت الصفة الوحيدة المشتركة بينهم هي ؟؟؟

كثرة التعبد بالعبادات البدنية والجوارح 

مع مراعاة العباداة القلبية أشد المراعاة 

أخي فالعلم ليس قراءة وحفظا فقط 

إنما العلم الخشية 



فانظر إلى ابن حنبل ، والشافعي ، ومالك ، والثوري ، ابن تيمية ، ابن القيم ، ابن رجب ، ابن حجر ، ابن عبد الوهاب ، ابن الوزير ، ابن باز ، الألباني ، العثيمين ، الجبرين ،......

أقولها لنفسي هل أنا بطالب علم حقا 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولن أطيل بذكر الآيات والآثار في ذلك فكلنا بحمد الله يعرفها 

فاللهم ارحمنا ولا تجعل علمنا حجة علينا 

واغفر لنا 

آمين 
منقول للأمانة

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

جزاك الله
ماشاء الله
اللهم وفقنا لماتحب وترضي

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

جزاك الله خير

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## الياس الهاني

الله المستعان في هذا الزمان هذا يطلب العلم من اجل الفراغ و الاخر سيكون دكتورا و الاخر لان المنصب ورائه

----------


## أم عماد

جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## دجانة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن العتيبي

جزاك الله خيرا ، و بارك فيك .

----------


## قادم من بعيد

إيه والله يجب علينا مراجعة نفسنا فجزاك الله الخير فقد ذكرتني ونفعتني

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

للرفع

----------


## مبتسم أبو طلحة

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو إبراهيم القصيمي

صدقت يا أخي
العلم كله في القرآن لكن تناسينا ذلك
وكذلك السنة شغلنا عنها بمتون تابعة لها

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

للرفع 
موضوع مهم

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاك الله خيرا..فقد أجدت وأفدت

----------


## أبو أمين

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الموعضة النفيسة التي صار  من يتبناها متشدد أو يطلق عليه أحيانا رجل ظالم لنفسه و المصيبة أن هذا الكلام تسمعه ممن  يدعي طلب العلم أو ممن  هو متدين  في نظر الناس*

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

وضعت يدك على الجرح، القرآنَ القرآنَ، جزاك الله خيرا، ونسأل الله تعالى أن نكون من العاملين به.
سلامي لأهل أجهور وأهل طوخ.

----------


## نبض الامة

> أخي فالعلم ليس قراءة وحفظا فقط 
> 
> إنما العلم الخشية


صدقت ..
بارك الله بك

----------


## أم معاذة

... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## علي الزعتري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع

----------


## المقلدي

جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولجميع الاعضاء 
ورحفظ الله مشايخنا الاحياء ورحم موتاهم وحشرنا جميــــــــــــ  عا مع سيد البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنته ودار كرامته
ورزقني الله حفظ كتابه علما وعملا وجميع المشتاقين
قولوا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآم  ين

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

اللهم اغفر لنا و ارحمنا و تجاوز عنا يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عواض العتيبي

كلام جمييييل ومؤثر 
جزاك الله خير على هذا الكلام الطيب

----------


## بنت العقيلي

جزاك الله خيرا ... والآن سألتها نفسي !!!

بورك فيك ولك الاجر بإذن الله

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء 
ونفعنا وإياكم بما نقرأ ونكتب ونسمع

----------


## الطيب صياد

*موعظة أسأل الله أن ينفعني بها و يجعلها حركة تطبيقية، فأنا أعرفها بقلبي لكن الجوارح تنكر.
اللهم إني أعوذ بك ممَّا كبر مقتًا عندك يا ربِّ!
( كبر مقتًا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون ).
أحسن الله إليك أبا زيدٍ!
*

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 وجزاك مثله أخي الفاضل

----------


## إسماعيل الدسوقي

السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في الثانوية  وانا بحاجة الى تحميل كتاب لشرح تمارين الرياضيات و الحمد لله وجدت هذا  الكتاب لكن لم أستطع التحميل لمشكلة في النت لذا أرجو من طالبي التقرب الى  الله تحميله ورفعه من جديد على موقع أفضل مثل أرشيف أو فور شيرد
 والكتاب هنا مقسم على ثلاث أجزاء
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690652...-PI.1.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690727...-PI.2.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690674...-PI.3.pdf.html


 ملاحظة : أعلم أن هذا ليس محل وضع هذه المواضيع لكن لم أجد غيركم للمساعدة العاجلة
 يرجى المراسلة على 
ism150@yahoo.fr
  وشكرا

----------


## بذل الخير

جزاكم الله خيرا
رزقنا الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح آمين.

----------


## عبق الياسمين

جزاكم الله خيرا .





> السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في الثانوية وانا بحاجة الى تحميل كتاب لشرح تمارين الرياضيات و الحمد لله وجدت هذا الكتاب لكن لم أستطع التحميل لمشكلة في النت لذا أرجو من طالبي التقرب الى الله تحميله ورفعه من جديد على موقع أفضل مثل أرشيف أو فور شيرد
> والكتاب هنا مقسم على ثلاث أجزاء
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/690652...-PI.1.pdf.html
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/690727...-PI.2.pdf.html
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/690674...-PI.3.pdf.html
> 
> 
> ملاحظة : أعلم أن هذا ليس محل وضع هذه المواضيع لكن لم أجد غيركم للمساعدة العاجلة
> يرجى المراسلة على 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم , أعدت رفع الكتب التي طلبت على "الفورشيرد" هنا :

http://www.4shared.com/file/v3k_NBeZ...phy1AS-ST.html

موفق بإذن الله

----------


## الأصيلة

احسنت اخي (انما العلم الخشية )! والله لسنا بطلاب علم  او طويلبي علم امام النماذج التي ذكرتها الله المستعان

----------


## عبد الرحمن الطوخي

نفع الله بكم يا أبا زيد

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

> نفع الله بكم يا أبا زيد


 جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

للرفع

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

جزاك الله خيرا ، و بارك فيك .

----------


## الباحث الاسلامي

جزاك الله خيرا ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاك الله خيرا 
وهذه مكافأتي لك على هديتك   أربع دقائق   ولا تقل لم أبكي أو لم ينصدع قلبي





وهذه هدية طيبة مباركة من العالم الرباني صالح أل الشيخ 
نقلها عن أحد السلف 
( من لم تصح مبادئ إرادته  لم يسلم في منتهى عواقبه )

ومثلها كثير على هذا الرابط
[align=center]رابط  محاضرة :

http://liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?sid=&id=29322[/align


 في محاضرة واحدة عظيمة النفع

----------


## درة مصونة

الله المستعان

----------


## محمد الدبوزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حقا إنها تساؤلات مهمة ، وهي واجبة الإجابة عند طلبة العلم . لا نقصد الوجوب الشرعي وإنما المصود هو الوجوب الأدبي ، فطيف نتصور طالب علم يسعى إلى تبصير الناس وإرشادهم ودعوتهم إلى دين الله تعالى وهو مقصر في العبادات ومفرط في الطاعات وغافل عن القربات ولاه عن النفحات الربانية . كيف يمكن أن نتصور طالب علم فاغرا فاه لغير كلام الله ، أو مضيعا وقته في غير مرضاة الله .
وإن المتمعن  والدارس لكتب السير وتراجم العلماء ليجد الهمم العالية والنفوس المجدة المجتهدة ، والرغبات الصادقة والعزائم الصلبة ، فاين نحن ممن مضى من أسلافنا سواء كانوا من العباد الزهاد كابن المبارك والحسن البصري وغيرهما أو من العلماء الربانيين كمالك والشافعي وأحمد وأبو حنيفة ، أو من المحدثين العباقرة كالبخاري ومسلم والترمذي ويحي بن معين وسفيان الثوري ، أو من الفقهاء البارعين كالليث بن سعد وابن القاسم ومحمد بن الحسن الشيباني وابن عقيل الحنبلي وابن تيمية وسحنون والقائمة تطول ، والله المستعان ، وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل .
اللهم ردنا إلى الإسلام ردا جميلا . آمين

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الله المستعان.

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

للرفع 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## طه بن إبراهيم

بارك الله فيك 
وتلك نصيحة جليلة قَلَ من يتنبه إليها !
ولعل إلف العادة أدت بكثير من طلبة العلم - طبعا لسنا منهم ، إنما نعنى طلبة العلم وليس من يظن بهم ذلك لسمتهم أو غيره - إلى كثرة القراءة والتنظير والتأليف والتحقيق ! وظن المسكين أن ه يجب أن يكون كذلك .
فسبحان الله .
لعلنا فى الزمان الذى قيل عنه : ( كثير خطباؤه قليل علماءه )
فالعالم هو من يخشى الله .
العالم هو من يراقب الله .
أما من يعرف المعلومة فهو خطيب مفوه أو محصل للمعلومة ولم يترقى ويصل للعلم بعد !
وأكثر مفتييى زماننا وأعضاء كبار العلماء فى بلادنا  من هذا الصنف ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ! ولا تستعظم تلك الكلمة أخى بارك الله فيك ! فبصلاح العالم ينصلح المجتمع ! وبفساد المجتمع علمنا من أين أوتينا !
فعالم يأكل بعلمه !
وآخر يطلب بها الدنيا !
وثالث يتزلف بفتواه لحاكم !
ورابع يخشى سجنا أو قتلا فيفتى بما يملى عليه سلطانه !
وخامس انتكس وفتنته الدنيا وبعدما كان من اهل الجرح والتعديل أصبح من رواد المسارح والفنادق !
إلى غير ذلك .
نعوذ بالله من الضلالة بعد الهداية .
.
وجزى الله الأخ الفاضل ، فقد أقضت نصيحته مضاجعنا ، نسأل الله الهداية .
اللهم خذ بنواصينا إليك أخذ الكرام عليك .

----------


## عليَ بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

